

Windows 10, the cluelessness shows at step one - andrewstuart
http://fourlightyears.blogspot.com/2015/06/windows-10-cluelessness-shows-at-step.html

======
DrScump
The user is presented with a ready-made ISO image, yet the writer finds using
it to be "deeply arcane, difficult and problematic"?

Wow.

Had he shown up at old-school Linux copyfests and installfests, he'd probably
have us participants all burned as witches.

~~~
andrewstuart
Unix people and technical people in general have a hard time grasping how
ordinary people would feel about such a task.

~~~
tenaciousDaniel
Exactly. It's no problem at all for someone who knows what they're doing, and
this guy clearly isn't a really technical person, but Windows 10 is a consumer
product. It's 2015 - make your damn computers easier to use.

